# Monistat for hair growth



## wvpumpkin (Sep 6, 2008)

I read about this on a hair forum and was just wondering if anyone here has used it and see results. Also what about mane tail groom/mtg. i also heard good things aobut this


----------



## Kathy (Sep 18, 2008)

Ummm....I'm confused. Monistat for HEAD hair growth?? LMAO!! I have never heard of this one before! Anyone??


----------



## Jinx (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yeah!

It's HUUUUGE on the hair boards!

HUUUGE!

The thing is, it's not to make your hair grow faster than it's already doing, it's for unseen fungal infections on th scalp that may be hindering the hair's growth.

Also the Mane and Tail is popular and has been for a long time, the thing is the stuff in the store is not the strength of the stuff for grooming horses, it was made to cater to people based off the horse grooming products because, well, people were using it becaus it did so well on horses!

Shapely's MTG you do still have to buy from a vet or vet supply because it too, is for skin issues on horses; it's expensive and stinks but I have used it on horses to break up fungal infections and it surely works.

I have never used any of this stuff personally, though.

I can't vouch for the monistat and can only vouch for the others on how it works on horses!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting...you put it on your hair and leave it there? Or what? All these uses for Monistat - hair growth, face primer! I wonder if the company knows and what they think about all these uses besides what they actually intended it for!! LMAO!!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 18, 2008)

Actualy on your scalp, not on your hair; you rub it in areas you may be having growth issues, there may be a fungal "presence" there.

I seriously dont know how people come up with putting monistat on the scalp but it makes sense since it's for candida but to make the jump from using it "down there" to the scalp.. I don't how that happens, lol!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 18, 2008)

I never heard about Monistat. I have used Brahmi Oil it is crazy good. I had to stop using it. I was using it in high school and bought it at the little Indian store near my house. The store is now closed and I can't find the exact same product that I once purchased.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LookLovely429* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never heard about Monistat. I have used Brahmi Oil it is crazy good. I had to stop using it. I was using it in high school and bought it at the little Indian store near my house. The store is now closed and I can't find the exact same product that I once purchased. This stuff?I mean, I dont know what brand you used but you an do an online search and probably find it!

If you want to, lol! You don't have to! Really!










Brahmi Oil | Ramtirth Brahmi Oil | Promotes Long Hair Growth


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to use Brahmi and Amla Oil... I dunno if it made my hair grow or not... Maybe I should get a new bottle. It's crazy oily tho...

I've heard of Monistat, MTG and Mane n Tail and Wild Growth Oil (I smelled this one at Sally's and EWWWWWWWW it's NASTY!) on the hair boards... Frankly I think it's kinda ridiculous... Ppl are willing to do crazy stuff for some hair...


----------



## Aprill (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, Monistat is a miracle brand, lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 8, 2008)

the monistat only works if you have a fungal growth that is stunting the growth of your hair. If you have a balanced scalp it can have the oposite effect and slow hair growth by bringing the leavel of healthy scalp yeast and fungi so low that bacteria and such get out of controll.

as for mane and tail i have never used it, but i have heard that it is suposed to super good for your hair. I would proboably only resort to using this if you were super rough on your hair, or planing on growing it past hip length

oh forgot to mention.... i used doo gro on my hair, it is sold at beauty supply stores and drug stores in the ethnic hair care section. it does not actually make the hair grow faster it instead deposits protien in the hair shaft to make the hair folicle stronger. This makes it less likely that the hair will break through handeling, and less breakage means less split ends and kinda gives the illusion of hair growing faster.


----------

